# Autocross'd the 525i...Not too shabby!!!



## BMW_525i_Noob (Dec 18, 2005)

First, I will say this was a closed course and the event was put on by the SCCA (Sports Car Club if America). This is the second time I have participated and it was a blast!!! My fastest time on the Course was a 56.xxx With that being said, the Beemer held her own and out ran over half the field!!!! She finished 1.xx seconds slower than the yellow mustang cobra, faster than several other mustangs, beat out an RX-8 and lots of other cars. I was very very pleased. The mustang/import guys came over saying they ran 60s and the 525 was in the 50s!:thumbup: She wasn't the quickest... she was just nimble ...controllable and sorta quick! lol I have included a video of the quickest run I had. Enjoy! Oh yeah.... Idid it all on 20" Wheels and Dunlop SP tires! :rofl: The chiming you hear is a set of wrenches in the seat pocket... i found them under the seat as I did my final check


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

Very cool Noob! I just posted a thread today asking if anyone has autocrossed their fivers (non-M models). What year is your car? Had you taken any driving courses prior?


----------



## BMW_525i_Noob (Dec 18, 2005)

Its a 2001 525i with some Mods. I have not taken any courses, but I have been driving since I was 14.


----------

